# Homemade Spoon Caddy



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

At the request of another member, I am reposting in this forum from a previous post in another forum. 

Here is a picture of the spoon caddy I made. Got the rubbermaid tub at Wally world for $5 and the closed cell foam from a local packing company. Paid $10 for (6) 2' x 2' x 2" pieces (have enough left over for several similar projects). I cut the foam to pressure fit inside the tub, and once I got the proper fit I removed it, marked the slot locations with a red Sharpie, then sliced them and pressed the foam back into the tub. It will hold 144 small spoons or 72 large spoons double spaced. Works great and I have about $7 total invested.


----------



## Time4Fishing (Mar 3, 2007)

nice looking setup


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think that is the slickest thing. Spoons are beautiful and expensive and that thing will keep them nice and its simple and inexpensive to make.

Great job, Fugarwi7.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

That is pretty neat. I wish I would have seen this yesterday. I bought two of them today. They had them on sale at the painesville show 2 for 20 bucks. Yours looks deeper. Nice job on those.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I bet that same idea would work great for ice fishing spoons, like Swedish Pimples, etc. and it might work for jigging Rapalas if you place them in the foam with the tail down, using a smaller container of course.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

it's cool but don't you have a problem fitting in storage? I could fit 2 or more caddy's in the same space.


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

I know I wouldn't want a box with a detached lid around the boat with the kids. Surely the lid would stay off that thing a lot, the boat rocks, the kids slip and they got a handful of hooks. Happen to anyone on the water really.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> it's cool but don't you have a problem fitting in storage? I could fit 2 or more caddy's in the same space.


Yes...I can stow it but it is a little bigger (height wise) than it needs to be...However, I usually have it on deck while fishing. Since I can never catch anything on spoons, I am constantly changing set-ups!


----------

